# Free Betta Drawings



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

Hello!

So for awhile now I have been really working on drawing bettas and have decided to give out 5 free drawings as practice. I have two templates that I will be going by. I have halfmoon/delta (could probably do a double tail) and I have veiltail. 

*Please attach pictures of the fish you want drawn. Only one fish per person. *

Here are what the templates look like coloured:



















Note that they will be coloured the same colour as your betta. These are just examples of my bettas.

Please please please be patient while waiting for your drawing. I only have so much time in a day ;-)


----------



## summnd (Oct 22, 2013)

You could try Hart  He's a HMDtPk, but you could just use the first template of course..his 'white' in these pics is really an aquamarine colour & his head is teal


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies (Oct 25, 2013)

Feel free to go ahead and practice on Tycho! He's a totally camera ham, and I bet he would love a picture of himself that I could put on the wall next to his tank (really, he's like a puppy dog, and LOVES the attention). He's a delta tailed EE.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

Are you looking for any type of pose? I have two different poses for you to try out. =) you can pick what one you wanna draw.


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

I feel like I couldn't get his colours quite right :/ so I had to make do with what I had.

summnd, here's Hart.


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

1. Summnd - *done*
2. EvaJupiterSkies 
3. Tree
4.
5.


----------



## summnd (Oct 22, 2013)

That's fantastic; I'm a bit jealous..I've been working on my colouring. I can draw fine and I can paint..I can't pencil shade or colour. Good job & thank you


----------



## Zooxe (Jan 2, 2012)

If you had the time, i would love for you to draw atlas :-D Thanks!


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

may I have one of Q-Tip? I'd like the color more like the first picture and the look of him more like the second picture


----------



## DatBetta (Nov 14, 2013)

I know there's already five but if you feel like doing another here's mine  
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/closed.cgi?view_closed_item&fwbettashm1384138410


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies (Oct 25, 2013)

charislynne, lovely fish! I love his color, and I have a soft spot for the EE's.


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

REQUESTS ARE NOW CLOSED.

1. Summnd - done 
2. EvaJupiterSkies 
3. Tree 
4. Zooxe
5. charislynne


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

EvaJupiterSkies, here's tycho


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies (Oct 25, 2013)

Thank you so much!  I love it, and I'm sure he loves it too  <3


----------



## alisha221 (Oct 10, 2013)

Please do one of my Bentley


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

thanks EvaJupiterSkies! i am going to hold an elephant ear betta contest very soon


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

Sorry but requests are closed. I might open up 5 more slots before the holidays.

1. Summnd - done 
2. EvaJupiterSkies - done
3. Tree 
4. Zooxe 
5. charislynne


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies (Oct 25, 2013)

charislynne said:


> thanks EvaJupiterSkies! i am going to hold an elephant ear betta contest very soon


Ohhh, I'm going to have to keep an eye out for that!


----------



## alisha221 (Oct 10, 2013)

Ok, i will keep an eye out thank you


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

charislynne said:


> thanks evajupiterskies! I am going to hold an elephant ear betta contest very soon



yes! 8D


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

Here you are Tree!


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

Aww so pretty! you got his colors spot on! 8D thank you. <3


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

very pretty drawings!


----------



## lexyfly (May 14, 2013)

those are very pretty! Are you going to reopen requests???


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

maybe when it's closer to the holidays


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

Zooxe said:


> If you had the time, i would love for you to draw atlas :-D Thanks!


Sorry this took so long, I have been so busy with work and school. There is a huge snowstorm out right now and I am just home relaxing!

Here is Atlas;


----------



## Zooxe (Jan 2, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

When will you get to mine?


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

Was actually going to work on it today. I have been very busy


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

yay!


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

PonyJumper101 said:


> Hello!
> 
> So for awhile now I have been really working on drawing bettas and have decided to give out 5 free drawings as practice. I have two templates that I will be going by. I have halfmoon/delta (could probably do a double tail) and I have veiltail.
> 
> ...


I love your drawing 
I also admire you lol I never have the patience for doing scales, I ger a third done then get to annoyed to do any more lol


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

charislynne said:


> may I have one of Q-Tip? I'd like the color more like the first picture and the look of him more like the second picture


Sorry this took so long, charislynne. Here is your boy Q-tip!


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

Thank you! Your drawings look great!


----------



## smilingdoberman (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi, I was just wondering if your still drawing them? eautiful pictures! I was wondering If I could get a pic done of my betta?


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

Requests aren't open right now. Will post on here when they open up again


----------

